# How much you paying for fuel.



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2022)

just reading the golf thread re how much folk are paying for fuel being a factor. Ave had a trip over to Altricham and Manchester today so topped up with Diesel.It was 149.9 a litre with unleaded a couple of pence less. In parts of Manchester I saw it at 1.69 a litre 😳

So what you paying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			just reading the golf thread re how much folk are paying for fuel being a factor. Ave had a trip over to Altricham and Manchester today so topped up with Diesel.It was 149.9 a litre with unleaded a couple of pence less. In parts of Manchester I saw it at 1.69 a litre 😳

So what you paying.
		
Click to expand...

5.5p a kw 🤣


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2022)

Oil up $7 a barrel today, whatever you paid today it will have gone up again tomorrow


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 4, 2022)

Its around £1.53.9 in Malvern. I filled up at Sainsbury's in Cheltenham for £144.9 earlier this week, it's always cheaper at Sainsbury's and probably around £1.47.9 now.

I've a feeling the petrol in their pumps right now wasn't bought at the higher oil prices and we get ripped off.  I'm sure if oil prices dropped pump prices would take some time to fall, if at all.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 5, 2022)

I remember when four star petrol was 4/10 a gallon!   (That is 5p a litre)


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2022)

1.04 when I put fuel in last week

The place is up in arms about it
It was 0.85 about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

Our Tesco is £1.51 for diesel at the moment...filling up today but it's scary to think what it might be this time next week..
Might have to put my prices up...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Our Tesco is £1.51 for diesel at the moment...filling up today but it's scary to think what it might be this time next week..
Might have to put my prices up...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

bobmac said:



View attachment 41615

Click to expand...

The Esso down the road is at 165.9
Not sure how Tesco can be 14p/ltr cheaper but im not complaining


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2022)

Filled up at 1.47 I think earlier in the week now 1.55 for diesel in the same place. In fact every time I've drive past the tesco PS the price has risen this week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

I filled up at Morrison's yesterday at 156.9, diesel. I pass the garage every day and on Monday it was 152.9. I've seen other garages, Shell, Esso, at 159.9 already. These are not the usual stupidly priced garages on the A1 or A19, they were standard garages in towns.

They are muttering about 1.70 soon. Scary and will have a major impact, it already is to be fair.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2022)

It's funny how none of the operators drop the prices as quickly when the price drops sighting they paid x price for the product...erm🙄


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 5, 2022)

One of the service stations on the M6 was 177p on Thursday 😵‍💫


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2022)

I filled up the car and bought Twix- needed to remortgage the house to pay for it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2022)

£1,47 in sunny South Ayrshire.
Bad news for Scotland with oil prices soaring.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SyR (Mar 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			Oil up $7 a barrel today, whatever you paid today it will have gone up again tomorrow 

Click to expand...

This shouldn't be true as a lot of oil is hedged on long contracts, so we shouldn't see the current oil increase for a while in most cases. There's a lot of profiteering that occurs when events like this are in the news unfortunately.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£1,47 in sunny South Ayrshire.
Bad news for Scotland with oil prices soaring.

Click to expand...

It may well be if this causes people to accelerate the change to electric cars. Short term win for the UK exchequer, long term lose for North Sea oil.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2022)

SyR said:



			This shouldn't be true as a lot of oil is hedged on long contracts, so we shouldn't see the current oil increase for a while in most cases. There's a lot of profiteering that occurs when events like this are in the news unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...


it shouldnt be but it is, nice margin gap from selling the old stock at the inflated prices


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Gone up to 152.8 per litre.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 5, 2022)

179.9p / Litre for Shell diesel in Edinburgh this afternoon!!!


----------



## Lump (Mar 5, 2022)

Payed £1.67 for super unleaded yesterday.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			It's funny how none of the operators drop the prices as quickly when the price drops sighting they paid x price for the product...erm🙄
		
Click to expand...

 The price at the pumps round here has been up and down like a yo yo recently. Seems the supermarkets react reasonably quickly.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 6, 2022)

Think I paid £1.51 for diesel when I last "filled up" last week. My mileage is relatively negligible these days....down from 33k miles per annum pre covid to around 5,800 miles, as a result of working from home. So fortunately, fuel price fluctuations have less of an impact on my pocket these days.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2022)

£1.53 unleaded in Tesco today
£1.56 in the Coop yesterday


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2022)

£179.9 for basic diesel


----------



## DavidOstrech (Mar 6, 2022)

Last time I filled up (about a week ago), I paid 5,72 pounds if I remember correctly. I haven't used my car since then and instead switched to my wife's electric car. True blessing at the moment


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 6, 2022)

Filled up yesterday at 148.9 for unleaded at Morrisons in North Liverpool. Had a 7p off per litre voucher which save me a whopping £2.38.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2022)

£1.68 Ltr

i only use Shell V-Power


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

Going up again tomorrow morning if oil prices anything to go by


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2022)

Heating oil this year (England) ☹


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 7, 2022)

IainP said:



			Heating oil this year (England) ☹

View attachment 41656

Click to expand...

Oh dear! I had oil delivered on Friday that I ordered on 21/02. It was 60.95p + vat. Hopefully it will last until the Autumn, but now I'm wishing I had filled the tank up.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

1.49 at Sainsbury on edge of Newport.   The two other stations i passed before I got the golf club were over 1.60.


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Oh dear! I had oil delivered on Friday that I ordered on 21/02. It was 60.95p + vat. Hopefully it will last until the Autumn, but now I'm wishing I had filled the tank up.
		
Click to expand...

Similar, I ordered on 6th if Feb - down south prices 67p which was the highest I'd ever paid. Now realising was maybe lucky, and maybe should have ordered more.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

CliveW said:



			I remember when four star petrol was 4/10 a gallon!   (That is 5p a litre)






Click to expand...

Aye, and the guy holding the red flag was paid 2 shillings a day!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

I filled up last night, local Tesco garage, was near enough 153 a litre.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2022)

What annoys me the most is the local profiteering.

Tesco Diesel prices all on Saturday this weekend, verified by actual people.

Newbury 1.57
Aylesbury 1.52
Cumbria 1.51

Can you tell which towns have a Morrisons or similar?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

Rooter said:



			What annoys me the most is the local profiteering.

Tesco Diesel prices all on Saturday this weekend, verified by actual people.

Newbury 1.57
Aylesbury 1.52
Cumbria 1.51

Can you tell which towns have a Morrisons or similar?
		
Click to expand...

Our Morrisons has gone to 158.9 this morning. The Esso garage 100 metres away has gone to 163.9 so I am expecting to see the Morrisons go to 162.9 tomorrow.

The Asda garages are always the cheapest up here, Morrisons just stay 1p ahead of the other garages.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2022)

Over £1.70/litre for unleaded at Abington Services.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over £1.70/litre for unleaded at Abington Services.
		
Click to expand...

Services are always extortionate though so not sure £1.70 is realistic of forecourt prices


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 7, 2022)

I use the Petrol Prices app, but it's struggling to keep up with the price movements now.  
Last I bought was at Morrisons in Darlington at £148.9.  Going to fill up today.  I'll see what that will be.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2022)

Jumped from 146.9 to 151.9 at our local Tesco.

For me it’s about an extra £3 per week as I only put petrol in once a week and usually only around 23-25 litres needed.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 7, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 41620

Click to expand...

Is that one full charge? How many miles do you get out of that/ what car is it?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 7, 2022)

No that’s about two thirds charge most on 5ppkwh night rate and a bit on 26ppkwh day rate. E208

But a full charge in this weather would get me 160 miles range doing an average of 45mph. 
Too many variables to discuss range.  it all depends on how smooth you might drive. If I wanted 200miles I can and have done it in these temps. I can also achieve 100 miles range with a full battery. 
I do between 160-240 miles a week so I’ve not been overly concerned of range.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 7, 2022)

Strange how there aren't any queues at filling stations now with drivers panic buying to beat price rises!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 7, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			No that’s about two thirds charge most on 5ppkwh night rate and a bit on 26ppkwh day rate. E208

But a full charge in this weather would get me 160 miles range doing an average of 45mph.
Too many variables to discuss range.  it all depends on how smooth you might drive. If I wanted 200miles I can and have done it in these temps. I can also achieve 100 miles range with a full battery.
I do between 160-240 miles a week so I’ve not been overly concerned of range.
		
Click to expand...

Helpful thanks!

Just doing odd sums to work out how much id save on petrol hence the range question! I do about 80 miles a day - mostly motorway - so assume id be charging most nights.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2022)

I saw a Tesco advertising diesel at £1.71 near Bicester yesterday


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Services are always extortionate though so not sure £1.70 is realistic of forecourt prices
		
Click to expand...

Reading Services were 1.89 for diesel on thursday!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2022)

Queues at Tesco in Macc ever since this started, last I looked it was £151.99. I couldn't be mithered queuing. Got some at Sainburys at Leek on Saturday, no queue £148.99. I've seen  a shell garage on edge of town today £161.99.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 7, 2022)

Just paid 1.49.9 for Unleaded in Rubery, Birmingham 

Filled the tank!!!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 7, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Helpful thanks!

Just doing odd sums to work out how much id save on petrol hence the range question! I do about 80 miles a day - mostly motorway - so assume id be charging most nights.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wouldn’t bother if I was you! Give it a few years yet.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 7, 2022)

I've just filled up my car at the local Sainsburys.  

Leaded - £148.9ppl
Diesel - £152.9ppl
Super Unleaded - 155.9ppl
There was some queuing.  Partly because not all the pumps were open, but also I think because it was the cheapest in the area.
I'll fill up the missus' car tonight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I've just filled up my car at the local Sainsburys. 

Leaded - £148.9ppl
Diesel - £152.9ppl
Super Unleaded - 155.9ppl
There was some queuing.  Partly because not all the pumps were open, but also I think because it was the cheapest in the area.
I'll fill up the missus' car tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco on my way home was 150.99 for diesel .. just under for petrol 

The shell and BP just down the road from it was 167.99 for diesel


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 7, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Think I paid £1.51 for diesel when I last "filled up" last week. My mileage is relatively negligible these days....down from 33k miles per annum pre covid to around 5,800 miles, as a result of working from home. So fortunately, fuel price fluctuations have less of an impact on my pocket these days.
		
Click to expand...

157.9 today for Diesel (BP)....168.9 if you want the high grade stuff that cleans your engine. Didn't check the supermarkets.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 7, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Tesco on my way home was 150.99 for diesel .. just under for petrol

The shell and BP just down the road from it was 167.99 for diesel
		
Click to expand...

Our local Shell and BP are always quite a few pence higher than the supermarkets.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 7, 2022)

My local Esso - 170.9 for diesel.  This is not exactly the back of beyond - I live less than 2 miles north of Cheltenham.  And given that it's the Gold Cup next week, the prices will undoubtedly go up another few pence for the race-goers tax.  

Thieving infractions!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

£153.9 at local Sainsburys


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2022)

Diesel.
Local S'burys £1.57
Local Jet       £1.57
Local Texaco  £1.77
Yup, Texaco sitting at 20p/l more expensive than two other sites, both about a mile away !!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			One of the service stations on the M6 was 177p on Thursday 😵‍💫
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ 😂 

Looked like I picked the wrong year to buy a SQ7


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Tesco on my way home was 150.99 for diesel .. just under for petrol

The shell and BP just down the road from it was 167.99 for diesel
		
Click to expand...

Same Tesco on the way home today so just 24 hours later .. 155.9 for diesel


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2022)

Was on nightshift last night went past tesco at 9.30, it was 155.7, Back past on the way home 157.9. Will check again tonight.


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2022)

SUL 164.9 in Aldershot


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2022)

The tank on the juggernaut is 70L

Before all this kicked off and we had that fuel "crisis" I remarked to the wife that if we were empty and wanted to fill up at pay at pump that pre authorises max £99 you couldn't fill up the car 

Give it a few weeks that will be half a tank lol


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Was on nightshift last night went past tesco at 9.30, it was 155.7, Back past on the way home 157.9. Will check again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Stop bloody checking, every time you do that it goes up!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Was on nightshift last night went past tesco at 9.30, it was 155.7, Back past on the way home 157.9. Will check again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Just filled the wife’s A1, still 155.7, £60 to fill it as well, not looking forward to filling my own 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 8, 2022)

I’ve just had a conversation with a recruiter about a potential new job. 

Does it come with a fuel card? Was my first question.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just filled the wife’s A1, still 155.7, £60 to fill it as well, not looking forward to filling my own 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Mine was £97 a couple of weeks ago when ot was £140 something, by the time I need to go again it could be £170


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 10, 2022)

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/drivers-shout-staff-scots-petrol-26427113


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 10, 2022)

Heard on the radio that a place in Chelsea has broken the £2 mark! It's around £1.76 around us.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 10, 2022)

Was just told that a garage in Ashbourne has put Diesel up to over 190p


----------



## Neilds (Mar 10, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Heard on the radio that a place in Chelsea has broken the £2 mark! It's around £1.76 around us.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a picture of a pump saying £2.19!!!
I filled up on Tuesday at £1.49 - supermarket prices.
Also heard a couple on the golf whatsapp mentioning heating oil - 750 litres wanted, quoted just under £1600!  When i asked how long that would last, they said about 3 months in winter


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Saw a picture of a pump saying £2.19!!!
I filled up on Tuesday at £1.49 - supermarket prices.
Also heard a couple on the golf whatsapp mentioning heating oil - 750 litres wanted, quoted just under £1600!  When i asked how long that would last, they said about 3 months in winter

Click to expand...

It's crazy. I just got 2 quotes for heating oil. One was 158.82 ppl + vat and the other was 117.59 ppl + vat. How can there be such a difference? £1600 for 750 ltrs is theft pure and simple


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 10, 2022)

Bloke in front of me put £5 in on pump 3.  He said he was just filling up enough to get to pump 4.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2022)

Price of Brent crude down 17% .. right let's see how long that takes to pass on


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Price of Brent crude down 17% .. right let's see how long that takes to pass on
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but then promptly rose 3%. I predict that the 17% drop won't percolate but the 3% rise will... It's now becoming easy money for already greedy fuel suppliers. 

Oil bought on long term contract months ago now being adjusted for today's price... It's like your bank phoning you today to say your 2001 £50k mortgage is being increased to £100k because your house is worth that now... 

Schisters the lot of them. 

155.9 petrol here now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, but then promptly rose 3%. I predict that the 17% drop won't percolate but the 3% rise will... It's now becoming easy money for already greedy fuel suppliers.

Oil bought on long term contract months ago now being adjusted for today's price... It's like your bank phoning you today to say your 2001 £50k mortgage is being increased to £100k because your house is worth that now...

Schisters the lot of them.

155.9 petrol here now.
		
Click to expand...

Banks are crooks aswell ofc. My grandfather in the mid 90s had cancer (he still with us today its not all bad a story) his company health plan would pay for just one more round of chemo so out of desperation he did equity release on his house for 30,000 ..  (his house is a 5 bed detached in greater london) they own most of his house I think its something like when he passes they keep all but 130,000 and thats it.. even tho the value has greatly risen.

a few years ago a property developer wanted to buy a few metres of his garden for the apartments going up next door.. the bank refused because it would devalue their asset ... even tho they lent him 30,000 and the house is now worth upwards of £1 million.

long as they get their pound of flesh.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Banks are crooks aswell ofc. My grandfather in the mid 90s had cancer (he still with us today its not all bad a story) his company health plan would pay for just one more round of chemo so out of desperation he did equity release on his house for 30,000 ..  (his house is a 5 bed detached in greater london) they own most of his house I think its something like when he passes they keep all but 130,000 and thats it.. even tho the value has greatly risen.

a few years ago a property developer wanted to buy a few metres of his garden for the apartments going up next door.. the bank refused because it would devalue their asset ... even tho they lent him 30,000 and the house is now worth upwards of £1 million.

long as they get their pound of flesh.
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure what your point is here. Banks, as crooked as they may be, don't phone you telling your your mortgage has been re-appraised to today's values. Fuel producers, effectively, are doing that. 

The issue of the bank's £30k "investment" in the property is fairly straightforward. The invested stake in the property has increased in value linearly with the value of the property. Your grandad didn't pay £1m for the property and he has seen his equity stake in the property rise. He (through no fault of his) "sold" some of that equity to the bank for a return (adjust that £30k for inflation to today). What would your pension fund look like if the invested stakes only ever retained the value that you invested regardless if the value of shares rocketed?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not really sure what your point is here. Banks, as crooked as they may be, don't phone you telling your your mortgage has been re-appraised to today's values. Fuel producers, effectively, are doing that.

The issue of the bank's £30k "investment" in the property is fairly straightforward. The invested stake in the property has increased in value linearly with the value of the property. Your grandad didn't pay £1m for the property and he has seen his equity stake in the property rise. He (through no fault of his) "sold" some of that equity to the bank for a return (adjust that £30k for inflation to today). What would your pension fund look like if the invested stakes only ever retained the value that you invested regardless if the value of shares rocketed?
		
Click to expand...

Point is he was very ill at the time and taken advantage of imo. 

The selling of the garden for example would say devalue their asset by what 50k? At a push .. it's a big garden it wasn't much land 

So with the houses out of control what would be wrong with a small hit of the profit when they have more than made their investment

My pension fund is on the verge of being taken away by greedy MPs so I have no idea 😂


----------



## oxymoron (Mar 10, 2022)

Yesterday my PP paid £199.9 for diesel just north of Sheffield at a Texaco , good job it was on a company fuel card .


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Point is he was very ill at the time and taken advantage of imo.

The selling of the garden for example would say devalue their asset by what 50k? At a push .. it's a big garden it wasn't much land

So with the houses out of control what would be wrong with a small hit of the profit when they have more than made their investment

My pension fund is on the verge of being taken away by greedy MPs so I have no idea 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but your grandad, as sad is it is that he was very ill, entered in to a contract with the bank willingly. Whilst I appreciate that your view is tinged by the fact that it's emotive for you, the bank did not "take advantage". They sold the same product (equity release) that they would to anyone that applied and was accepted. The terms are the same. 

We can only speculate what the impact to the value would be with selling part of the land (reducing the holding) and then also having MDOs next door. Both of these affect the value so the bank took a risk based view. Again, I appreciate that it has more of a personal effect to you and it's not an objective view of the scenario. 

Anyhow, we are now way off topic, my point stands that fuel bought under contract months ago being sold at real-time increases is properly crooked practice.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

oxymoron said:



			Yesterday my PP paid £199.9 for diesel just north of Sheffield at a Texaco , good job it was on a company fuel card .
		
Click to expand...

Christ and I thought £1.559 was a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Sorry, but your grandad, as sad is it is that he was very ill, entered in to a contract with the bank willingly. Whilst I appreciate that your view is tinged by the fact that it's emotive for you, the bank did not "take advantage". They sold the same product (equity release) that they would to anyone that applied and was accepted. The terms are the same.

We can only speculate what the impact to the value would be with selling part of the land (reducing the holding) and then also having MDOs next door. Both of these affect the value so the bank took a risk based view. Again, I appreciate that it has more of a personal effect to you and it's not an objective view of the scenario.

Anyhow, we are now way off topic, my point stands that fuel bought under contract months ago being sold at real-time increases is properly crooked practice.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on the last point..very off topic aswell however it's just awful as he can't now sell this house that is too big for them and downsize to something manageable because of this 

Even with his constant I'll health now and could really do with being in a home


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2022)

Noticed Asda had increased its price by 2p a litre since yesterday, they were the cheapest in town up till then.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 10, 2022)

Noticed it had gone up a few pence more locally today.

What I also noticed today was how many of my regular Thursday food shop items had increased quite significantly.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Banks are crooks aswell ofc. My grandfather in the mid 90s had cancer (he still with us today its not all bad a story) his company health plan would pay for just one more round of chemo so out of desperation he did equity release on his house for 30,000 ..  (his house is a 5 bed detached in greater london) they own most of his house I think its something like when he passes they keep all but 130,000 and thats it.. even tho the value has greatly risen.
.
		
Click to expand...

I have equity release and I am pretty sure they would have gone through all the terms and conditions very thoroughly.

Even though I am an ex financial adviser they still insisted that the adviser went  through all of it from beginning to end.

If he took out a lifetime mortgage but did not pay back any of the loan then interest for the year is added to the original loan amount and the next years interest is based upon the new higher amount and so on. It does not take that many years for the amount owed to increase quite dramatically particularly if he went for a fixed rate based upon 1990s interest rates.

In just 4 years my loan is now 1.2 times what I borrowed.  Originally  I reckoned if I paid nothing back in 14 years I would only own half of the house and took out my mine when interest rates were very low.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 10, 2022)

Local BP Garage now has petrol at 169.9ppl for Petrol and 179.9ppl for diesel.
Another BP Garage about a mile away is 10ppl cheaper!


----------



## larmen (Mar 10, 2022)

A friend of mine had posted a picture on FB of a BP sign with 1.75 for petrol and 1.97 for diesel. He lives in W12 but travels a lot so the picture could be from elsewhere.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2022)

Still queuing at Tesco's. Mind you, it's virtually the only major petrol station in the town.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## chellie (Mar 11, 2022)

£156.9 for unleaded at the Tesco nearest to work today. No prices displayed outside either Could have driven further on to Asda but it may have been the same so couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2022)

My local Sainsburys doesn't display fuel prices.
I think that's because there are several flats nearby and a large illuminated price display gantry would be a nuisance, especially at night.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 11, 2022)

The Esso garage I drive past regularly has not displayed the prices for years.

Another Esso garage just off the A303 (main road to the West Country) has always been the most expensive garage in the area for years.

Apparently there is an app which tells you all the prices in your area.


----------



## SyR (Mar 11, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			The Esso garage I drive past regularly has not displayed the prices for years.

Another Esso garage just off the A303 (main road to the West Country) has always been the most expensive garage in the area for years.

Apparently there is an app which tells you all the prices in your area.
		
Click to expand...

The AA app let's you check prices up to 5 times in 24 hours. It doesn't seem to show all garages though and the prices can be a little bit off at times. I paid £1.54 for unleaded at Morrisons this evening.


----------



## larmen (Mar 13, 2022)

Withe the 'new prices' being established now, are we setting a 'new normal'? The petrol stations, forced by the market, are just finding out with what we are willing to pay, how high they can get away with. Do they have any incentive to go lower again? Usually it should go lower because they are competing against each other, but it never felt that way anyway.
They did it with the fuel crisis and it ner went back to 1.33 again, I guess we won't see 1.50 again for a long time.

Look at teh beer price, the alcohol tax discounts doesn't ever flow back to the consumer, it's extra profit for the pub and the chain above.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2022)

Just filled up at the local station which is often one of the cheapest - £1.608 litre for unleaded...

There was a Battersea Dogs Home fund raising set up outside (bad location if you ask me)! Anyhow, took a tenner in with me but they couldn't take cash...instead wanted me to sign up for some lottery type of set up. I didn't as don't like feeling railroaded into something long term like that.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just filled up at the local station which is often one of the cheapest - £1.608 litre for unleaded...

There was a Battersea Dogs Home fund raising set up outside (bad location if you ask me)! Anyhow, took a tenner in with me but they couldn't take cash...instead wanted me to sign up for some lottery type of set up. I didn't as don't like feeling railroaded into something long term like that.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread but that is a pet Peeve of mine. Charity volunteer with a collection tin will get a donation on a majority of occasions. Paid chugger looking for a sign up will never get anything from me, especially as I have often read that each person has to stay signed up for a year before the charity gets back what is paid out to the tabbard mafia that line the high street.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 14, 2022)

Morrisons Rubery

Just filled up with Unleaded at 1.56.9!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2022)

I know this sounds daft but I've taken to filling up when I get to 1/3 of a tank left.....it softens the blow putting in 50 quid instead of 75...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2022)

Just paid £1.95 per litre of Vpower.  £140 for the full tank


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Just paid £1.95 per litre of Vpower.  £140 for the full tank
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, what are you putting it in?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Just paid £1.95 per litre of Vpower.  £140 for the full tank
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

181.9 for super unleaded at the local BP on Saturday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just out of curiosity, what are you putting it in?
		
Click to expand...

Transit custom van. 

I was advised by the mechanic to swerve supermarket diesel and stick to Vpower, something about a sensor on these new transits that are very sesitive to any crap in the supply. 

In fairness its 15p per litre more than standard diesel, in the grand scheme of things its about £10-12 more per tank than standard.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Transit custom van.

I was advised by the mechanic to swerve supermarket diesel and stick to Vpower, something about a sensor on these new transits that are very sesitive to any crap in the supply.

In fairness its 15p per litre more than standard diesel, in the grand scheme of things its about £10-12 more per tank than standard.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Not going to argue with your mechanic even though I think he's talking pish. Diesel engines, let alone ones built for commercial vehicles, are just not that sensitive. The "supermarket fuel" myth also seems to live on .

But if you can afford it and it gives you comfort than it's probably worth the £10-12 a pop.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Fair enough. Not going to argue with your mechanic even though I think he's talking pish. Diesel engines, let alone ones built for commercial vehicles, are just not that sensitive. The "supermarket fuel" myth also seems to live on .

But if you can afford it and it gives you comfort than it's probably worth the £10-12 a pop.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll let him know what GreiginFife thinks 😁

Yeah, peace of mind the van starts every day. I also think you get more miles out of it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Fair enough. Not going to argue with your mechanic even though I think he's talking pish. Diesel engines, let alone ones built for commercial vehicles, are just not that sensitive. The "supermarket fuel" myth also seems to live on .

But if you can afford it and it gives you comfort than it's probably worth the £10-12 a pop.
		
Click to expand...

Always thought that myth was miss supermarket fuel and just get normal fuel from bp or shell 

Not their super performance fuel 

All those transit vans running around on normal diesel how do they cope


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

I always found I got better fuel economy when using VPower so the extra cost of a tank full was marginal.

I don’t have a choice now as work stopped us filling up with premium before Covid.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ll let him know what GreiginFife thinks 😁

Yeah, peace of mind the van starts every day. I also think you get more miles out of it.
		
Click to expand...


that and the customers paying for it anyway


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ll let him know what GreiginFife thinks 😁

Yeah, peace of mind the van starts every day. I also think you get more miles out of it.
		
Click to expand...

No one cares what a mad Fifer thinks . But even the engine in my old 335d didn't know the difference between standard and premium and that was a precision engine.

Absolutely you will get better mileage from premium (especially diesel) but love the myth that supermarket diesel is anything but "normal" diesel.

I do notice a difference in my car when using 98 RON premium over 95 RON, and think with the new turbo I'll see even bigger differences. Again though a petrol engine is a totally different set-up.


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Fair enough. Not going to argue with your mechanic even though I think he's talking pish. Diesel engines, let alone ones built for commercial vehicles, are just not that sensitive. The "supermarket fuel" myth also seems to live on .

But if you can afford it and it gives you comfort than it's probably worth the £10-12 a pop.
		
Click to expand...

I try to ignore supermarket diesel in the winter because their anti-waxing agents are not as good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Always thought that myth was miss supermarket fuel and just get normal fuel from bp or shell

Not their super performance fuel

All those transit vans running around on normal diesel how do they cope
		
Click to expand...

Merseyside has the dirtiest supermarket fuel in the country.

Prevention is better than cure.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2022)

Went past asda on Friday , was 1.59, past again last night 1.71, tesco was still 1.59  this morning , tonight though was 1.68.
Price of oil has dropped the last week yest these crooks sticking the peice up every day. We really do get tipped of for almost everything in this county.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 15, 2022)

Filled up in case my wife has to use my car if there are more shortages + a 450 mile round trip to London early next month. £70 for maybe 3/5th of a tank was a bit of a shock - diesel estate with c. 15 gallon tank apparently.  I checked Parkers about my tank size because I was so surprised.

When I got back I read that prices are about to drop - can't be bothered to post again in random irritations!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Always thought that myth was miss supermarket fuel and just get normal fuel from bp or shell

Not their super performance fuel

All those transit vans running around on normal diesel how do they cope
		
Click to expand...

I've run numerous company cars on Supermarket diesel for years.  Each changed at 100K miles.  Funnily enough, I've never had a problem with any of them.  At least not relating to the engine or the fuel.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I've run numerous company cars on Supermarket diesel for years.  Each changed at 100K miles.  Funnily enough, I've never had a problem with any of them.  At least not relating to the engine or the fuel.
		
Click to expand...

It would not surprise me in the slightest if these "myths" come from shell BP and alike keeping their prices higher and spreading rumour about the others.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## jim8flog (Mar 15, 2022)

I have been getting concerned over the drop in my fuel consumption since the introduction of E10.

My car was in for some work in November and I only just realised this week the they had left the aircon on.

At the moment, luckily for me, the drop in the amount of driving I am doing still means only £20- £25 in the tank each week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I have been getting concerned over the drop in my fuel consumption since the introduction of E10.

My car was in for some work in November and I only just realised this week the they had left the aircon on.

At the moment, luckily for me, the drop in the amount of driving I am doing still means only £20- £25 in the tank each week.
		
Click to expand...

That's really old , and bad advise , to turn the air con off ever.. it should run all the time (even in winter) for one in winter it helps manage condensation on the windows making it safer but also it stops problems with the system developing over time because it's being under used and the seals go 

It really doesn't use a lot of fuel either, not with modern systems


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			That's really old , and bad advise , to turn the air con off ever.. it should run all the time (even in winter) for one in winter it helps manage condensation on the windows making it safer but also it stops problems with the system developing over time because it's being under used and the seals go

It really doesn't use a lot of fuel either, not with modern systems
		
Click to expand...


It is something which some say yes to keeping it on and others say no  eg from air con specialist company

In our experience, switching off your air con when you are not using it is a good idea. Not only can permanent running be a drain on your battery, but it can also shorten the length of time between air con re-gassing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			It is something which some say yes to keeping it on and others say no  eg from air con specialist company

In our experience, switching off your air con when you are not using it is a good idea. Not only can permanent running be a drain on your battery, but it can also shorten the length of time between air con re-gassing.
		
Click to expand...

Re-gassing is a minor cost , and more likely to be needed if underused and it leaks from broken seals.

Drain the battery? If the car is running it runs off the car it's fine.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Re-gassing is a minor cost , and more likely to be needed if underused and it leaks from broken seals.

Drain the battery? If the car is running it runs off the car it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, it does drain my battery more when I'm running my hybrid on electric only.  That's what the computer in the car is telling me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			In fairness, it does drain my battery more when I'm running my hybrid on electric only.  That's what the computer in the car is telling me.
		
Click to expand...

Hybrid different kettle of fish tho because it's trying to run the car from both so would drain from the hybrid battery

Not the 12 volt

Same with my car it drains from the proper battery and not the 12 volt

It uses minor extra "fuel" in all cars


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Hybrid different kettle of fish tho because it's trying to run the car from both so would drain from the hybrid battery

Not the 12 volt

Same with my car it drains from the proper battery and not the 12 volt

*It uses minor extra "fuel" in all cars*

Click to expand...

This depends on the method by which the AC pump is being turned and the resistance level of the pulley wheel. Just like not all power steering is the same, not all AC pumps are driven the same and some do impact fuel consumption way more than others.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			It is something which some say yes to keeping it on and others say no  eg from air con specialist company

In our experience, switching off your air con when you are not using it is a good idea. Not only can permanent running be a drain on your battery, but it can also shorten the length of time between air con re-gassing.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/advice/car-maintenance/air-con-myths-busted/

Point 2 Should I use the air-con in winter too?

In a word, absolutely.

In fact consider it an essential part of car maintenance that could directly save you money on repair work further down the line.

First and foremost using warm air from the system in winter is a great way to demist the windows.

The air coming out of the vents is dry, so the air-con acts as a dehumidifier.

An air-con system is much like the human body – if not used for long periods it can seize up, plus circulation suffers.

The air-con is filled with a refrigerant and some oil, and it pays to keep that liquid flowing and the components of the system lubricated.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 15, 2022)

Air con in a car should be run reasonably regularly to keep the seals lubricated otherwise they dry and then may start to leak. However, running air con  does impact on your fuel use and economy.
Many modeen cars will activate the air con automatically when screen defrost setting is set, well every VW van I have had in the last 15 years does anyway, so does my Mazda car

Supermarket fuel.....you can keep it


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2022)

For those who say that air ocon increases fuel consumption, do they also agree that driving with the windows also increases consumption?  In that case, how do we prevent heat stroke whilst driving economically?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			For those who say that air ocon increases fuel consumption, do they also agree that driving with the windows also increases consumption?  In that case, how do we prevent heat stroke whilst driving economically? 

Click to expand...

Wonder how many will turn noses up at supermarket fuel because it's worth the extra to keep the car going but will save the air con thus causing more issues down the line to save a few pence 

I have "eco" mode in My car I think it can add 10 miles per full charge .. but you don't get full power (no issue) and don't get the climate control .. so per kw you save 0.22 miles 

It's really not worth it unless u needed to eek out that charge just a little bit to get to the next charger because your plans have failed..


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 15, 2022)

I haven’t turned the Aircon off in any car I’ve owned that has had it. The only time I’ve ever needed a re-gas was when I had a pheasant sized hole in the condenser of my XC90.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I haven’t turned the Aircon off in any car I’ve owned that has had it. The only time I’ve ever needed a re-gas was when I had a pheasant sized hole in the condenser of my XC90.
		
Click to expand...

I had the civic regassed when the air con always blew hot ...turns out after some foruming it was a relay under the bonet at failed.. £25 part off eBay .. quick 5 min change and air con was fixed again 

Amazing what owner forums can do


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			For those who say that air ocon increases fuel consumption, do they also agree that driving with the windows also increases consumption?  In that case, how do we prevent heat stroke whilst driving economically? 

Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			For those who say that air ocon increases fuel consumption, do they also agree that driving *with the windows* also increases consumption?  In that case, how do we prevent heat stroke whilst driving economically? 

Click to expand...

Personally, I like to drive with the steering wheel and pedals... does wonders for consumption. And safety.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Well, BBC saying that oil is back under $100 a barrell now. Bearing in mind how quickly prices went up, lets see how rapidly they drop.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Well, BBC saying that oil is back under $100 a barrell now. Bearing in mind how quickly prices went up, lets see how rapidly they drop.
		
Click to expand...

About 6 months?

If any one is charging over £1.50 a litre in a week they should be fined for extortion


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Personally, I like to drive with the steering wheel and pedals... does wonders for consumption. And safety.
		
Click to expand...

Always one pedant!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Well, BBC saying that oil is back under $100 a barrell now. Bearing in mind how quickly prices went up, lets see how rapidly they drop.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this. I have 1/4 of a tank left, am doing a decent sized journey on Friday, diesel has just gone up another 3p at Morrisons near to me today. Do I get down to vapour in the hope a drop happens by Friday or do I suck it up and fill now because prices are still going north at the pumps? It's a calculation I suspect many are making right now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Always one pedant!!!

Click to expand...

Or one jokey mcjokeface. I'm not cleverer enough to be a pedant.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			For those who say that air ocon increases fuel consumption, do they also agree that driving with the windows also increases consumption?  In that case, how do we prevent heat stroke whilst driving economically? 

Click to expand...

An AA man told me once that up to 40mph it's more economical to have the windows open, over 40 mph it's more economical to use the air-con 
Whether that's true or not I don't know.......


----------



## Pants (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Lump (Mar 15, 2022)

1.80 for Vpower today. 10p more than I paid last week for some.


----------



## larmen (Mar 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Well, BBC saying that oil is back under $100 a barrell now. Bearing in mind how quickly prices went up, lets see how rapidly they drop.
		
Click to expand...

It’s the new normal. They know we pay £1.70, why should they go down to £1.35 again?


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2022)

£127 for just over 3/4’s of a tank 🙈


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2022)

larmen said:



			It’s the new normal. They know we pay £1.70, why should they go down to £1.35 again?
		
Click to expand...


that and oil didnt stay under $100 a barrel for long, back above $110 currently


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 23, 2022)

On the M6 yesterday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Filled up our Golf yesterday, had just sneaked into the Red.  169.9 for unleaded. £80 to full.  Hmmm.  Seems not that long ago that it was £60. I can afford, but things are getting a bit tight.  

The poorest - well those that can afford to run a car - will struggle if I am starting to struggle.  They need the chancellor to reinstate the £20/week pandemic supplement as nothing has improved since we decided the pandemic was over - in fact things have only got worse and quite simply the poorest of our society need that £20/week more than ever.


----------



## larmen (Mar 23, 2022)

Just done the math for my driving.
At 8 litre for 100 km I used to pay about £430 for 2500 miles at £1.35, at £1.80  it goes up to £576. That’s a difference of £160.
And I am not sure I even drive that much at the moment.


----------



## greenone (Mar 23, 2022)

larmen said:



			Just done the math for my driving.
At 8 litre for 100 km I used to pay about £430 for 2500 miles at £1.35, at £1.80  it goes up to £576. That’s a difference of £160.
And I am not sure I even drive that much at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

It not just driving. Everything you buy has been transported and will go up in price.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2022)

fuel duty down 5p a litre from 6pm tonight


----------



## Neilds (Mar 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			fuel duty down 5p a litre from 6pm tonight
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see by how much and when the price will drop


----------



## SyR (Mar 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			fuel duty down 5p a litre from 6pm tonight
		
Click to expand...

As per BBC, prices have risen 40p per litre in a year and the Government gain 7p per litre compared to last spring. They still pocket 2p per litre more for now...


----------



## greenone (Mar 23, 2022)

Still paying tax on a tax with fuel. Remove the VAT on the portion of fuel that is duty.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 23, 2022)

SyR said:



			As per BBC, prices have risen 40p per litre in a year and the Government gain 7p per litre compared to last spring. They still pocket 2p per litre more for now...
		
Click to expand...

They have a lot to pay for.


----------



## SyR (Mar 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			They have a lot to pay for.
		
Click to expand...

We all do!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

Will be interested to see if the 169.9/l for U/L at local pump has dropped to 164.9, then how long it takes to get back up.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Will be interested to see if the 169.9/l for U/L at local pump has dropped to 164.9, then how long it takes to get back up.
		
Click to expand...

Number of FB reports in our area of local petrol stations putting prices up again yesterday so even with the reduction we're actually no better off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Number of FB reports in our area of local petrol stations putting prices up again yesterday so even with the reduction we're actually no better off.
		
Click to expand...

Rather than a token 5p off (which supermarkets do as promotional offers) I'd of rather seen vat slashed on fuel as vat on fuel is disgusting when it's tax on taxation already. That would have saved 30p at the pumps straight away and really benefited those who need it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Number of FB reports in our area of local petrol stations putting prices up again yesterday so even with the reduction we're actually no better off.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like the eventual outcome of the 19% tax rate from 2024 given our tax free allowance has been frozen until 2026. Ah well. Announcements that sound fine but in the end don’t really help us at all.  Maybe after 2026, but I’m not holding my breath…or indeed wishing my life away in anticipation.  Anyway…it’s all something 👍


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rather than a token 5p off (which supermarkets do as promotional offers) I'd of rather seen vat slashed on fuel as vat on fuel is disgusting when it's tax on taxation already. That would have saved 30p at the pumps straight away and really benefited those who need it.
		
Click to expand...

I think the VAT is fine, it's the Duty that's wrong.    There should only be a single generic tax like VAT, IMO it's wrong to apply additional taxation purely to milk the Public and Businessess.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			I think the VAT is fine, it's the Duty that's wrong.    There should only be a single generic tax like VAT, IMO it's wrong to apply additional taxation purely to milk the Public and Businessess.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go along with that, one flat rate of tax for products


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Mar 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			fuel duty down 5p a litre from 6pm tonight
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant eh? What a useless gesture. I filled up at my local Morrisons on Friday - £1.75 a litre. Last night, after 6pm and the price "reduction" it was £1.82

Thanks Rishi ye twit


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2022)

problem with fuel duty is how it has been used over the years. Back in the days of leaded petrol it was used, and the increase was often encouraged, as a way to cut polution and even now, any significant reduction would be jumped upon by the green lobbiests. Not saying it is right but there will be a section of society rubbing their hands over this if it keeps people out of their cars.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Brilliant eh? What a useless gesture. I filled up at my local Morrisons on Friday - £1.75 a litre. Last night, after 6pm and the price "reduction" it was £1.82

Thanks Rishi ye twat
		
Click to expand...

Ah but that will be tied in with the supermarkets looking to cut the price by 6p on top of the duty cut. Would not be surprised to see that at £1.71 soon so the companies can claim an 11p cut whereas they are actually making 1p a litre more than pre duty reductions.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

GB72 said:



			problem with fuel duty is how it has been used over the years. Back in the days of leaded petrol it was used, and the increase was often encouraged, as a way to cut polution and even now, any significant reduction would be jumped upon by the green lobbiests. Not saying it is right but there will be a section of society rubbing their hands over this if it keeps people out of their cars.
		
Click to expand...

Read about reducing national speed limit to 60mph to use less fuel

Didn't that happen before? 

Wouldn't be a bad idea but people don't like being told how fast to drive as it is


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2022)

More political comment.

And if you look hard enough, you see an ironic contradiction of this own point


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

IanM said:



			More political comment.

And if you look hard enough, you see an ironic contradiction of this own point
		
Click to expand...

But it's just reality...what matters is what we pay...and so I have just found out that my local BP station...yesterday 169.9p/l ... today ... 169.9/l.  So as I said.  They only thing that matters to the consumer is what we actually pay.

What will bring the cost of fuel down...I am thinking the big supermarkets slashing their cost and that would force the rest to follow suit.  Would be delighted if government applied a price cap.

And I'll note - the topic is How much you paying for Fuel...and so what the government did yesterday should impact directly on what we pay as that was the intention. I simply note that on a sample of one - and it's not a supermarket - it hasn't.  Well not yet at least.  Market forces and consumer willingness to pay determine the cost.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your concern. 

First off, im not too proud to admit it, I wasn’t prepared for what happened. 

I'm OK though I was a bit shook up. If you don't already know, I was robbed at the petrol station earlier today. I was in utter shock at what some people think they can get away with.  

I called the Police and thankfully, they were quick to respond. They noted that there had been a spate of similar reports in the area so, be vigilant!!! 🚨

They calmed me down because I was so angry and my blood pressure went through the roof! I’m sad to say that my money's gone, and unlikely to be returned. 

The police asked me if I knew who did it and I told them, "Yes, it was pump number 1."


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2022)

Our Tesco knocked 5p off overnight....from what I could see, not many others did..
The Esso near me put theirs up.....


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it's just reality...what matters is what we pay...and so I have just found out that my local BP station...yesterday 169.9p/l ... today ... 169.9/l.  So as I said.  They only thing that matters to the consumer is what we actually pay.

What will bring the cost of fuel down...I am thinking the big supermarkets slashing their cost and that would force the rest to follow suit.  Would be delighted if government applied a price cap.

And I'll note - the topic is How much you paying for Fuel...and so what the government did yesterday should impact directly on what we pay as that was the intention. I simply note that on a sample of one - and it's not a supermarket - it hasn't.  Well not yet at least.  Market forces and consumer willingness to pay determine the cost.
		
Click to expand...


what would bring the price down is the oil price falling, as it is its up nearly 15% in the last week


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thanks everyone for your concern.

First off, im not too proud to admit it, I wasn’t prepared for what happened.

I'm OK though I was a bit shook up. If you don't already know, I was robbed at the petrol station earlier today. I was in utter shock at what some people think they can get away with. 

I called the Police and thankfully, they were quick to respond. They noted that there had been a spate of similar reports in the area so, be vigilant!!! 🚨

They calmed me down because I was so angry and my blood pressure went through the roof! I’m sad to say that my money's gone, and unlikely to be returned.

The police asked me if I knew who did it and I told them, "Yes, it was pump number 1."
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 brilliant Phil,saw it on Twitter earlier 🙄


----------



## larmen (Mar 24, 2022)

I didn’t expect the duty to be passed down. Who here has paid a penny less on a pint after the last budget?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2022)

Paid £1.57 for unleaded at Sainsbury's today.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Mar 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			what would bring the price down is the oil price falling, as it is its up nearly 15% in the last week
		
Click to expand...

It's still lower than early March, and the drop from $130 to $98 didn;t see a drop either. Oil companies are profiteering. 

They can laugh now, this is going to backfire, people are going to riot this summer over this and other massive inflationary rises


----------



## larmen (Mar 28, 2022)

Does anyone know why there is a price cap on energy but not on petrol/diesel? Isn’t this ‘basically’ the same?

Is it due to longer term energy contracts versus daily choose of which pump to use?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

larmen said:



			Does anyone know why there is a price cap on energy but not on petrol/diesel? Isn’t this ‘basically’ the same?

Is it due to longer term energy contracts versus daily choose of which pump to use?
		
Click to expand...

Energy is a basic need, everyone has to use it. Driving is deemed a luxury


----------



## RichA (Mar 30, 2022)

Just filled up with diesel for the first time in a couple of weeks. The fuel gauge was showing just under 1/4 but it still cost over £100. That's never happened before, even when it's been running on fumes. 
Fortunately, it'll be nearly 800 miles in eco-mode before I have to do it again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

Using My petrol prices app cheapest diesel is 168.9p

Mrs goes away Monday with kids 

Taking the juggernaut

Filled it up months ago got 3/4 tank

Will be painful when she gets home lol


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Stopped at Scotch Corner services this morning, £1.89 for unleaded!

Decided I wasn't going to pay that so took a slight detour into Darlington, £1.57 at Morrisons.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 2, 2022)

Took me parents to downtown near Grantham on the A1. That’s four hours I will never get back. diesel £1.90 plus a litre 😳


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Oil back below $95 a barrel today. Should see that filter through into petrol prices in a few mth time ........


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Oil back below $95 a barrel today. Should see that filter through into petrol prices in a *few mth time ........*

Click to expand...


wish I could share your optimism 😖


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

Unleaded down to 162.9/l at my local BP.  Though 'down' is only relative to two weeks ago.


----------



## chellie (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Oil back below $95 a barrel today. Should see that filter through into petrol prices in a few mth time ........
		
Click to expand...

More chance of pigs flying.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 7, 2022)

Our local BP has stayed at £1.629 per litre for petrol for the last week or so, but diesel has steadily increased and today is at £1.819 per litre (that's £8.27 per gallon for us old fogies).


----------



## Jensen (Apr 7, 2022)

Diesel £1.70 per litre at Costco


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Don't know about prices at the nearest Tesco to us...the petrol station has been closed for 2 days....trouble getting supply it seems...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2022)

I've just driven into Liverpool. 177.9 for diesel pretty consistently until I passed a tesco at 163.9 😳. I nearly crashed the car. I'll be filling up there when we leave on Saturday. I'll be in tears if it was a glitch on the board.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 7, 2022)

155.9 for unleaded today at Tesco. Filled right to the brim - which I've rarely done before.
Driving really smoothly and steadily to maximise mpg.
Befuddles me why SO many do the exact opposite.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 7, 2022)

In Aviemore. Only petrol station in the town didn't have any normal unleaded. Only had the ultimate. 177.9 p. Almost fell over when it cost £81 to fill the tank. 🤣.


----------



## D-S (Apr 8, 2022)

I used “pay at pump’ option at Tesco the other day, I hit the £99 limit before the tank was full. I didn’t even know there was a limit as a full tank hasn’t ever been over £90 before.


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2022)

Hopefully just a local thing - the 4 stations at the local town are out/low on fuel again 😧  No diesel at any, I think a bit of unleaded at 2.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2022)

D-S said:



			I used “pay at pump’ option at Tesco the other day, I hit the £99 limit before the tank was full. I didn’t even know there was a limit as a full tank hasn’t ever been over £90 before.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned this in passing to the wife. I always noticed the £99 limit. During the last crisis I said we would struggle if empty to fill up

Prob 2/3 a tank now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I mentioned this in passing to the wife. I always noticed the £99 limit. During the last crisis I said we would struggle if empty to fill up

Prob 2/3 a tank now
		
Click to expand...

I presume it is because your card gets authorised for £100. Any more and the station is taking a risk. Not sure but that makes sense.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2022)

Co



Imurg said:



			Don't know about prices at the nearest Tesco to us...the petrol station has been closed for 2 days....trouble getting supply it seems...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's coming from Kent...


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 9, 2022)

Nothing, couldn’t get any when out last night


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			Hopefully just a local thing - the 4 stations at the local town are out/low on fuel again 😧  No diesel at any, I think a bit of unleaded at 2.
		
Click to expand...

Swampies blocking the fuel terminals.


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

There’s a few petrol stations near me that are closed due to no fuel


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Swampies blocking the fuel terminals.
		
Click to expand...

Or just traffic congestion in the SE.  Besides ’swampies’ is rather 1980s…environment campaigners is appropriate.


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or just traffic congestion in the SE.  Besides ’swampies’ is rather 1980s…environment campaigners is appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer soap dodgers


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

I prefer Pains in the Arris......


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2022)

SUL at local Esso was £1.92. Too much, I thought, so drove 15 miles to my nearest Tesco and got their SUL…£1.67. 😲


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

The juggernaut needed half a tank as we were passing anyways , and going few places this week 

£1.709 a litre 

£59 for half a tank 

Blimey. Been ages since I filled up.. infact It was the week before the fuel crisis in September I believe..

Prob explains the flat battery the other day.. only done 300 miles since sept


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2022)

No unleaded fuel at local BP and all but out at local main Sainsburys.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

...and so today we hear that Unleaded could hit 180p/l in the next few days - maybe 185p/l.  Well in some of my local filling stations it is already 179.9p/l - local Sainsburys it was 169.9/l but some pumps empty.

What cost that 5p reduction in fuel duty just 2 months ago - seems that all we have now is reduced tax take for the chancellor along with the crippling cost of fuel for the rest of us.  At least it's not 185p/l today - though in not too many days or weeks it will be.  

Would be handy if I could choose to use the £400 I'm getting from the Chancellor for electricity and gas bills (much needed by the poorer and struggling of us), to help with my fuel costs, but apparently that £400 is going to go direct to the power and gas companies so they can reduce their bill to me.  But of course as for fuel duty reduction and current fuel costs, if fear that all that will happen is that my power costs will not jump up as quickly as they otherwise would have.  But they will still go up.  Such difficult times.


----------



## IanM (May 31, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 41620

Click to expand...


Yeah! But you had to stop to charge it up and missed your JCB Breakfast!

Diesel nudging 180p in Chepstow.   Looks like I better fill up in Manchester next week!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2022)

£1.91.9 at the nearest PP to me for Super Unleaded.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			Yeah! But you had to stop to charge it up and missed your JCB Breakfast!

Diesel nudging 180p in Chepstow.   Looks like I better fill up in Manchester next week!
		
Click to expand...

Going on 190p or more for diesel in your old stomping ground…


----------



## Ethan (May 31, 2022)

To use the new freedoms, unleaded is about 18 shillings and sixpence a pint around my area.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2022)

Unleaded is 169-70 here, diesel is 179-182. There are certain locations that area always 2-3p cheaper but these figures are about average for the area.


----------



## Billysboots (May 31, 2022)

I’ve been paying over £1.80 a litre for diesel for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2022)

Diesel is 177.9 and Unleaded 169 at Tesco


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2022)

185 in newbury for diesel. thats the best price for 15 miles.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

Ethan said:



			To use the new freedoms, unleaded is about 18 shillings and sixpence a pint around my area.
		
Click to expand...

And to demonstrate how useful our new freedoms are…on that basis let me work out in my head how much 25 litres  will cost me…erm…erm…oh forget it.


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2022)

Filled up at the local Tesco today - £ 1.75.9 a litre....


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2022)

I filled up yesterday.
No idea what the price was, I just needed to fill up.
The site I use is always the cheapest, I just have no idea as to the ppl..


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2022)

Rooter said:



			185 in newbury for diesel. thats the best price for 15 miles.
		
Click to expand...

Scratch that, I just got home and its 186.9 now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Scratch that, I just got home and its 186.9 now.
		
Click to expand...

Ooof…


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2022)

A friend says all this is fake news.... the price does not affect him since he always fills 20 quid worth everytime.  Nothing has changed..


----------



## pauljames87 (May 31, 2022)

Mudball said:



			A friend says all this is fake news.... the price does not affect him since he always fills 20 quid worth everytime.  Nothing has changed..
		
Click to expand...

Does he get off the forecourt?


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Does he get off the forecourt?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.. just about makes it to the next garage ..


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2022)

I luckily pay zero for fuel, my employer however 😬


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2022)

£1.67 at Morrisons Ayr yesterday.


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Heading up to £2 a litre, trust the Germans to hopefully find a solution.

Germans get €9-a-month travel in response to energy price rises - BBC News 

I travel a lot on trains and buses and they are being underused so let's go for it here.
Even more than that I would love to feel safe riding my bike. 
The attitude of some motorists towards cyclists is that they should not be on the road.
While I'm on the subject let's get caravans off the road forever.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 1, 2022)

184.9 for petrol at my local garage this morning.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 1, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Heading up to £2 a litre, trust the Germans to hopefully find a solution.

Germans get €9-a-month travel in response to energy price rises - BBC News

I travel a lot on trains and buses and they are being underused so let's go for it here.
Even more than that I would love to feel safe riding my bike.
The attitude of some motorists towards cyclists is that they should not be on the road.
While I'm on the subject let's get caravans off the road forever.
		
Click to expand...

One massive problem with it is that we sold off our railways


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			One massive problem with it is that we sold off our railways
		
Click to expand...

And we closed down lines when the car became king.
Fares do need to drop significantly. It's no wonder most trains are only on average about half full.
The way we get around has to change and it's still a decade or more away.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Heading up to £2 a litre, trust the Germans to hopefully find a solution.

Germans get €9-a-month travel in response to energy price rises - BBC News

I travel a lot on trains and buses and they are being underused so let's go for it here.
Even more than that I would love to feel safe riding my bike.
*The attitude of some motorists towards cyclists is that they should not be on the road.*
While I'm on the subject let's get caravans off the road forever.
		
Click to expand...

And the attitude of *some *cyclists is that they own the roads and traffic lights are for motorists only!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2022)

This is aimed probably at more rural folk. How much are you paying for heating oil? Just up the MIL in Cumbria for the BH and I am shocked at what she is paying! £850 for 750L. It only lasted 6 weeks!


----------



## larmen (Jun 3, 2022)

We are in the new Forrest over the weekend. I have seen 187.9 for petrol, 190 for diesel. Luckily I filled up enough to get home from here before we set off.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 5, 2022)

170.9 today for Petrol at Sainsbury's. 
Three BP petrol stations within 2 miles of me are charging 179.9p, 182.9 and 186.9 for Petrol. The latter is the first I've seen with diesel cheaper at 185.9. 
I can see even bigger profits for the oil companies coming up.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			This is aimed probably at more rural folk. How much are you paying for heating oil? Just up the MIL in Cumbria for the BH and I am shocked at what she is paying! £850 for 750L. It only lasted 6 weeks!
		
Click to expand...


current quote is bang on £1 a litre for 500l+


----------



## IainP (Jun 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			This is aimed probably at more rural folk. How much are you paying for heating oil? Just up the MIL in Cumbria for the BH and I am shocked at what she is paying! £850 for 750L. It only lasted 6 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/random-irritations.97913/post-2496543

6 weeks isn't long though, do they have an aga or something?


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			This is aimed probably at more rural folk. How much are you paying for heating oil? Just up the MIL in Cumbria for the BH and I am shocked at what she is paying! £850 for 750L. It only lasted 6 weeks!
		
Click to expand...

£734.74 for 750 ltrs. We have about 300 ltrs left which should last until September with a bit of luck. Not sure it will be cheaper then, but don't want to spend the money now. Petrol is 180.9p at Shell, but 168.9 at Sainsburys. Will probably be more tomorrow


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 5, 2022)

IainP said:



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/random-irritations.97913/post-2496543

6 weeks isn't long though, do they have an aga or something?
		
Click to expand...

Turns out she had knocked a little red valve off that was just inside the lid of the tank that cut off the oil! I turned it on, reset the boiler and it was sorted. Not sure how much she had left but it was about 18 inches up on the dipstick she uses.

Tbh I’m not sure if she did actually pay £850 for 750L. When I had a look online a shade over £1 a litre is common.

PS… was shocked on the way home to see unleaded for £1.94 per L at Scotch Corner!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 8, 2022)

180.9p Monday, 181.9p yesterday, 186.9p today!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm sure the local stations work in a cartel. One hikes petrol up to £1.86 which is 10p above the others, then the others put it up to £1.81 and it looks like they are cheap.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 8, 2022)

Weekly fill up today 1.74 at Asda
Local Esso garage was about £1.85 yesterday


----------



## larmen (Jun 8, 2022)

larmen said:



			It’s the new normal. They know we pay £1.70, why should they go down to £1.35 again?
		
Click to expand...

That post I made in March as a reply on a comment that the barrel got cheaper again. The fuel tax discount has been swallowed up by price hikes, £1.70 hasn’t been seen for months now.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2022)

larmen said:



			That post I made in March as a reply on a comment that the barrel got cheaper again. The fuel tax discount has been swallowed up by price hikes, £1.70 hasn’t been seen for months now.
		
Click to expand...

barrel costs almost back at recent highs again though sadly


----------



## larmen (Jun 8, 2022)

Maybe as a society we have to declare we avoid the big ones like BP and buy at Tesco/Saunsbury/… until they are selling at £1.70 or lower again. Encourage them to compete against each other on price again, rather than sharing the windfall between them.


----------



## chellie (Jun 8, 2022)

larmen said:



			Maybe as a society we have to declare we avoid the big ones like BP and buy at Tesco/Saunsbury/… until they are selling at £1.70 or lower again. Encourage them to compete against each other on price again, rather than sharing the windfall between them.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco etc were 172.9 around here at the weekend. I hadn't realised how much it had gone up and had run my tank down


----------



## Pants (Jun 8, 2022)

As I may have mentioned before , "tied" petrol stations sell at/about what they are told to sell at by their supplier, independently owned stations (while still only selling one brand of fuel) sell at whatever they want i.e. rip off merchants. 

As a current example,  local Shell independant 197.9/l for unleaded, 







(7)
*1. SAINSBURYS CRYSTAL PALACE*
*4.39 miles away*
173.9p
*08/06/2022*
*by riannalewis3…*






*2. BP SOUTH NORWOOD HILL (MFG SOUTH NORWOOD)*
*4.03 miles away*
174.9p
*03/06/2022*
*by PetrolPrices*






(4)
*3. BP CHISLEHURST (PERRY STREET SF CONNECT)*
*4.65 miles away*
175.9p
*06/06/2022*
*by sales*






(4)
*4. SHELL LIMPSFIELD ROAD (SHELL SANDERSTEAD)*
*4.67 miles away*
175.9p
*05/06/2022*
*by PetrolPrices*






(20)
*5. SAINSBURYS SYDENHAM*
*4.07 miles away*
176.9p
*05/06/2022*
*by PetrolPrices*






(3)
*6. TEXACO CHIPPERFIELD ROAD (MFG ST PAULS CRAY)*
*4.68 miles away*
176.9p
*04/06/2022*
*by PetrolPrices*

I rest my case my Lud


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2022)

Drove past a petrol station in bexleyHeath last night and it was 190 for unleaded


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

I bought some at 180 last week. Now it's nearly 200 in quite a few places.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 9, 2022)

To fill an average car from today, as quoted by the RAC, will be around £100. That means that you will be paying the chancellor £46!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2022)

Should have filled up yesterday, was £1.77 at tesco, stopped on the way back from Nairn today and gone up to £1.84.9  for diesel. Almost £120 to fill up the passat☹


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2022)

In central Sheffield this pm I passed a Shell service station that was 190p for unleaded (or near enough that makes damn all difference) and 200p for diesel.  Oof.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2022)

CliveW said:



			To fill an average car from today, as quoted by the RAC, will be around £100. *That means that you will be paying the chancellor £46!*

Click to expand...

Which can then go towards old age pensions for people who now live far longer than they did when I was a nipper.
The money has to come from somewhere.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Which can then go towards old age pensions for people who now live far longer than they did when I was a nipper.
The money has to come from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?
		
Click to expand...

Other forms of taxation are higher! 

Eg Ever bought a beer in Norway?


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2022)

Paid 188.9p for diesel in Newport this evening. 

Blimey, that felt like a result!


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know .......................... maybe they have higher rates of income tax etc..


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?
		
Click to expand...

They tax businesses properly


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2022)

CliveW said:



			To fill an average car from today, as quoted by the RAC, will be around £100. That means that you will be paying the chancellor £46!
		
Click to expand...

That's nuts! (makes you wonder what size the 'average' car is too & is it made by Massey Ferguson )


Different market but creeping past £1.40 here, but it still took £40 to fill the wee Honda jazz yesterday (from near empty)


----------



## Ethan (Jun 13, 2022)

Put £124 of diesel in the car the other day. Biggish tank, though.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe very poorly funded healthcare producing much fewer old people.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 13, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			How do other countries take much less in fuel duty but pay much higher state pensions?
		
Click to expand...

In the case of Norway, wise investment of oil profits into a Sovereign Wealth Fund, highish taxes and a social sense of fairness and reduced income inequality. So pensions are good, wages high, health and education excellent and people can still earn good money and a high standard of living.


----------

